

Ask HN: Recommended non-technical reading - japhyr

I haven&#x27;t read a non-technical book in several years, but I finally have time to read again. I&#x27;m looking for some good book recommendations. I got a degree in physics 20 years ago. I&#x27;d love to know some good math and science books that are non-technical, but also don&#x27;t overly simplify things. I went to Barnes and Noble today, but couldn&#x27;t tell quickly what recent books have substance and which are full of fluff.<p>Any recommendations?
======
anujpasricha
Coincidences, Chaos, and All That Math Jazz: Making Light of Weighty Ideas
(Burger, Starbird)

Structures: Or Why Things Don't Fall Down (Gordon)

